# Sunnybrook Trout Club



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Went to Sunnybrook trout club today for a field trip with Hiram College. Had an absolute blast. Landed over 12 (lost more that that). Beautiful day. Caught my first ever Brook Trout.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Great looking fish!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice looking brookie! I've been to Sunnybrook a few times, nice place and those trout aren't as easy to catch some think.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

flytyer said:


> Nice looking brookie! I've been to Sunnybrook a few times, nice place and those trout aren't as easy to catch some think.


Ha, it took me all morning to figure out how to do it right. I lost the first 11 in a row. They liked a size 16 midge pattern


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice fish. I'll be at Sunnybrook in two weeks. I'm attending a two day fly fishing school through Orvis. Can't wait.....


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a stud brookie! They don't get that big too often where I find them in WV. Most of the brookies I get down there would be snacks for that fish!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hitting Sunnybrook this weekend for the 2 day Orvis class. Stoked that the weather is going to be perfect and hopefully the fish will be out to play. 
I'll be sure to take pictures.....


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Hitting Sunnybrook this weekend for the 2 day Orvis class. Stoked that the weather is going to be perfect and hopefully the fish will be out to play.
> I'll be sure to take pictures.....


Best of luck to you


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Man, what's not to love about this place? I spent my Saturday there and this place is a hidden gem. Didn't get to throw a line in today, but tomorrow is fishing day for class.
I met the owner and some of the members. I may just bite the bullet and see about becoming a member.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Man, what's not to love about this place? I spent my Saturday there and this place is a hidden gem. Didn't get to throw a line in today, but tomorrow is fishing day for class.
> I met the owner and some of the members. I may just bite the bullet and see about becoming a member.



I considered it, but thats a giant bullet to bite


----------

